# Leaky living quarters



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a leak up where the bed is, at the crease I think, driver side corner and I have a leak, I think coming from around the a/c unit.

I've caulked and sprayed. Any other suggestions? I just did this spray crap yesterday, it rained today and I went in to vacuum and guess what! Leak... 

Suggestion please????


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*leak.*

hiya have you tryed silicone mastic that might help.
some times leaks are in a different place were you think.
is it by your air con unit ?.
it could be leaking through a fixing hole and water has that find its own leavle trick and come out some were ealse.
i hope you find it and solve the problem.
its a shame that im over here id take a look and try to solve your problem and cure the leak.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

This stuff works great and it is gray, many other brands are black, so if you have a light roof, this is great Henry 10.1 oz. Henry 900 Construction and Flashing Sealant-HE900204 at The Home Depot

The only problem is finding where the leak is coming from, water has a way of traveling a long way to where is actually drips on the inside :-(

Hope you find the leak.

.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

buy you a gallon of this and paint the whole roof, works like a champ

http://www.lowes.com/pd_12034-29-51...rentURL=?Ntt=aluminum+roof+sealant&facetInfo=


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks all, I'm going to look at all suggestions. Best I can tell, the leak is coming from the point where it is rivited. I can't see actuall "holes" or cracks but from looking at where the water is coming in, along the sides on the right front corner, it's got to be. There is also water comming in along the floor area just past the bed and I'm not exactly sure where it's coming from. I think maybe around the A/C? It is supposed to rain tonight so I may actually stand inside the trailer and watch it come in to see if I can actually pinpoint it.

Joe, can you try your link again? I can't get it to go through, I tried copying and pasting as well...

I think I used:

Flex Seal | Flexseal | As Seen on TV | Repair | Leaks


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

Pictures would be helpful. Is the AC a rooftop or window unit? I sympathize, I'm dealing with both a leaky roof on an rv and a wet floor in my new (to me) LQ horse trailer. The rv roof has been an ongoing issue...water can travel a long way between the place it enters the roof and exits the ceiling & I have yet to pin it down. The trailer leak I am pretty sure came from the shower leaking....the LQ has a plywood subfloor over the aluminum floor & I'm replacing a big chunk of that. The shower is in the mid tack, the wet floor is farther forward. I ended up dropping my gray water tanks and learning more than I wanted to about plumbing! Fair amount of crying involved, lol. Good luck!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*air con.*

i have been asleep and thought if yor air con is bolted if it has rubber gromits around the bolts thay could have perished in time.
so i think that would be another place to check out.
good luck.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> Thanks all, I'm going to look at all suggestions. Best I can tell, the leak is coming from the point where it is rivited. I can't see actuall "holes" or cracks but from looking at where the water is coming in, along the sides on the right front corner, it's got to be. There is also water comming in along the floor area just past the bed and I'm not exactly sure where it's coming from. I think maybe around the A/C? It is supposed to rain tonight so I may actually stand inside the trailer and watch it come in to see if I can actually pinpoint it.
> 
> Joe, can you try your link again? I can't get it to go through, I tried copying and pasting as well...
> 
> ...



Try his link again, worked for me Shop BLACK JACK 3.6-Quart Aluminum Roof Coating at Lowes.com


.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

go to lowes or a home depot and look for aluminum roof coating. comes in a gallon can like paint, also cuts down on the heat. Its a thick white rubbery paint, you put it on with a brush or roller.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Bellasmom said:


> Pictures would be helpful. Is the AC a rooftop or window unit? I sympathize, I'm dealing with both a leaky roof on an rv and a wet floor in my new (to me) LQ horse trailer. The rv roof has been an ongoing issue...water can travel a long way between the place it enters the roof and exits the ceiling & I have yet to pin it down. The trailer leak I am pretty sure came from the shower leaking....the LQ has a plywood subfloor over the aluminum floor & I'm replacing a big chunk of that. The shower is in the mid tack, the wet floor is farther forward. I ended up dropping my gray water tanks and learning more than I wanted to about plumbing! Fair amount of crying involved, lol. Good luck!


A/C is on the roof. I will check the seals etc but I think they are all good because if I remember right, we replaced them last summer after I had to have it taken apart to remove a monster mud-dobbers nest. 

No like the idea of the water traveling before it enters the trailer! That means the leak could be anywhere! I pulled the corner of the carpet up and luckily my floor is aluminum. Since we use a cowboy shower in the first stall I don't have that issue, but I wish you luck on the replacement of the floors.

A friend of mine had a leak in her RV and by the time they were finished replacing rot/mold the entire thing is just about brand new!

How many gallons of that silver seal do you think I'll need for a 30 foot trailer?


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Can also see if Shelter Defense on FB knows someone in your area that does what they do?

It's sort of a LineX type thing but supposed to help with leaking and insulation.

Might get in trailer too and have someone hose trailer down?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Went to Lowes and bought the silver seal. Just finished applying. Cross your fingers guys!


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Hope that works, if not, hit your local semi trailer repair shop and ask for roof tape. 
It's basically 1/4" of tar with a foil backing. 

I keep it in my truck. We went canoeing and had a leaker, roof tape and back on the water. It's really handy to have around.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

